# Transparente Overlays in JVLC



## algorismi (14. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich gerade mit den VLC Bindings jvlc.
Kann mit jemand sagen, wie ich auf einem Video Tranparente Overlay bekommen kann??

Also z.B. ich möchte ein Video laden und dann im video Untertitel haben, aber diese sollen einen Tranparenten kanal haben.
Die Untertitel sollen separat geladen werden.

Ist sowas mit dem jvlc überhaupt möglich?



Gruß
Algorismi


----------



## Kr0e (20. Jan 2010)

Hi!

Klappt denn die Wiedergabe mit jVLC ? Würde ich gerne für ggf. eigene Zwecle wissen... Wenn ja, könntest du mir dann ggf. die DAteien schicken oder vlt. erklären wo man das alles herbekommt, damits läuft ? Ich hatte das mal probiert, aber es gab nur Exceptions

Zu deinem Problem:

Ist doch sowas wie JPanel oder ? Kann man dann nicht direkt mit dem Graphics context separat drauf zeichnen ?
Transparente Schrift müsste GRaphics2D können..

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## algorismi (26. Jan 2010)

Hi Kr0e,

wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, so benutze ich nicht das reine JVLC projekt, sondern "The DJ Project" (Native Swing) welches JVLC enthält.

kannst ja gerne ausprobieren und wenn du auch mit dem Probleme hast video darzustellen schreib einfach dann.

hier der Link: The DJ project


----------



## Kr0e (26. Jan 2010)

Danke!

ICh weiß nicht, wie ich dir danke soll. Habe genau sowas schon seit Ewigkeiten gesucht! Hab erst jDIC von SUN probiert, aber das absolut unbrauchbar. Vorallem die Sache mit dme Browser... DAs ist genau das was ich brauche, für mein Projekt...

Hab grad auf den ersten Blick nicht gesehen, ob das auch unter Mac klappt. Die Lizenz gefällt mir aber -> LGPL 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## algorismi (26. Jan 2010)

Freut mich sehr, dass ich dir helfen konnte Kr0e


----------

